# Sysctl Tweaks ?



## blueis300 (Jun 14, 2011)

Kinda new here and not sure if its the right place. Ive been reading page after page for hours. Was wondering how this is different from phone to phone? I assume part is based on the amount of ram each has and your trying to find a mix between battery and performance. Mine currently looks like this and could it be improved at all?

(Read this is based on how much ram you want an app to be available,when you want cache to be flushed)
Min Free KBytes 2743
Dirty Ratio 65
Dirty Backround Ratio 35

Next questions is the VM Heap. I read that if you can set it lower speed may be increased but if to low you will FC.Mine is set at.

Vm Heap 55

Then the last question is Auto Memory

ForeGround Applications 8mb
Visible App 10mb
Secondary Server 16mb
Hidden Applications 32gb
Content Provider 64mb

Sorry last question and I think I read was Sd Boost. I set it to 1024 kb. Read it all depends on the rating of your sd card. I transferred programs that I dont use often to the sd card.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

I set several sysctl tweaks in the kernel, and include a few more in my ROM. Most stuff that can be put in there though you won't do much. As for what effects the mods between phones, it is primarily hardware related. Things related to networking would be affected by signal strength and network type (4G/3G/1X).


----------



## blueis300 (Jun 14, 2011)

Im running at the moment humble 4.22 and dont think it has your updated kernel, can I install it? I tried before and it doesnt show as updated. While you are answering here one other question. On this Rom when first installed I had 3g/4g fine. Several hours later it sucks. I also tried a different Rom and same problem. I switched radios and still no go. I went back to stock and had 4g but didnt stay on it long enough to see what would happen. Any suggestions?


----------

